# Trainingsrunde Harburger Berge (Karlsteinrunde)



## Sanz (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
wer hat in den nächsten 3 Tagen Lust auf eine Trainingstour in den Harburger Bergen, z.B die Karlsteinrunde über Paul Roth Stein. Treffpunkt könnte Parkplatz Wildpark Schwarze Berge sein. Gute Idee oder ???


----------



## Sanz (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *Hallo,
> wer hat in den nächsten 3 Tagen Lust auf eine Trainingstour in den Harburger Bergen, z.B die Karlsteinrunde über Paul Roth Stein. Treffpunkt könnte Parkplatz Wildpark Schwarze Berge sein. Gute Idee oder ???
> *



Ach ja, locker vergaß ich zu erwähnen. Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (2. Juni 2003)

Also ich hätte schon Lust die Tage mal wieder in die HaBe. Wäre dann aber für den Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte...


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2003)

Lust immer, obwohl die Harburger Berge nach 4 tagen Harz natürlich nicht's mehr bieten können  

Wenn ihr euch auf einen konkreten Termin geeinigt habt werde ich schauen, ob ich da Zeit habe!

gruß,
Harry


----------



## Sanz (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,
Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte ist natürlich auch OK. Denoch ist die Seite südlich vom Ehestorfer Heuweg also Paul Roth Stein usw. vom technischen her interessanter. 
Wie sieht es aus mit Mittwoch so gegen 18.00 Uhr ?


----------



## Buddy (2. Juni 2003)

Hmm, mir würde sowas um die 16.00 Uhr besser passen, da ich dann direkt von der Arbeit da hin komme...


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *Hallo Leute,
> Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte ist natürlich auch OK. Denoch ist die Seite südlich vom Ehestorfer Heuweg also Paul Roth Stein usw. vom technischen her interessanter.
> *


Das mag wohl wahr sein, obwohl auch die Haake (gerade im Bereich um den Kuhtrift) spaßige Sachen zu bieten hat.
Und immer nur in den schwarzen Bergen ist ja auch langweilig 


> *
> Wie sieht es aus mit Mittwoch so gegen 18.00 Uhr ?   *


 Was gibt es da zu lachen? Ist doch in der Woche 'ne vernünftige Zeit! Mittwoch könnte klappen, definitiv kann ich das aber erst morgen sagen!

@Buddy: Was hast Du denn nur wieder für Arbeitszeiten? Du bringst ja "unseren" Berufsstand wieder in Verruf  

Vielleicht bis Mittwoch,
Harry


----------



## Kaiowana (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> @Buddy: Was hast Du denn nur wieder für Arbeitszeiten? Du bringst ja "unseren" Berufsstand wieder in Verruf
> 
> ...



??? Ich dachte Du bekommst Deine Euro's von der Behörde - wußte gar nicht, dass man da von einem "Berufsstand" sprechen kann  

Viele Grüße vom arbeitendem Volk  
Kai


----------



## AWMole (2. Juni 2003)

*ROFL*
da kann ich nur zustimmen )))))


----------



## Buddy (2. Juni 2003)

Also immer diese Vorurteile... Das sind die Beamten, die so faul sind, ich hingegen bin ein fleißiger Angestellter


----------



## norinofu (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *Hallo Leute,
> Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte ist natürlich auch OK. Denoch ist die Seite südlich vom Ehestorfer Heuweg also Paul Roth Stein usw. vom technischen her interessanter.
> Wie sieht es aus mit Mittwoch so gegen 18.00 Uhr ?   *



Genau meine Meinung. Es müsste mich sonst mal jemand von der Qualität der Haake überzeugen  


@ Rabbit: Die Meinung, wo sich nun die Haake und / oder Kuhtrift befindet geht scheinbar etwas auseinander  
Straße oder Gegend - links oder rechts der Autobahn - bon wo aus gesehen?? - und wenn ja! -warum nicht????   
Ist das nicht die Gegend beim Geo-Observatorium?  
Auf der Karte (topografisch) sieht das ganz nett aus - ist aber ziemlich klein  

Ich kann nur immer wiederholen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5481&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500 

Wenn ihr bei Mittwoch 18.00h bleibt klinke ich mich mal mit ein  - egal wo  

Macht doch noch ein LAST MINUTE daraus -oder werden es dann zu viele? :cool)

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> Ich kann nur immer wiederholen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5481&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500
> *


Ralf, was ist denn das für 'ne Lullerunde? 

Nicht mal ganz 25km, keine 500 Hm und schneller als 42 km/h ist keiner gefahren? *tztztztz*

Schau mal hier: Tourbericht Harburger Berge

Und das ganze ohne die Steine anzufahren 
Wir sehen uns Mittwoch 

Harry


----------



## Sanz (2. Juni 2003)

Also gut,
ab jetzt schön für Last Minute Biking anmelden Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte. So jetzt schluß, ich gönn mir noch ein Hefeweizen.


----------



## norinofu (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Nicht mal ganz 25km, keine 500 Hm und schneller als 42 km/h ist keiner gefahren? *tztztztz*
> *



Leider hatte ich noch nicht so viel Gelegenheit, mit Leuten aus den Foren zu fahren. Die Letzten (Deister- und Harz-Fahrer) waren aber positiv überrascht und hatten ihre Mühe.... 

Ich freue mich also schon mal auf Mittwoch - Kärntner Hütte  



> _Original geschrieben von Sanz_
> *So jetzt schluß, ich gönn mir noch ein Hefeweizen.*



Ich muss mich dagegen mit einem großen Vanilleeis mit frischen Erdbeeren begnügen....
 

Ralf


----------



## Sanz (3. Juni 2003)

So'n Mist,
ich habe einen falschen Termin beim Last Minute Biking eingegeben. Soll natürlich Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr sein. 

Wie kann man das korregieren?

Gruß Andre


----------



## edvars (3. Juni 2003)

Hi, hast du dein Bike schon repariert? auf jedenfall fahre ich auch morgen mit 18:00 uhr am kantner hütte.

Und danach vieleicht ein hefe?


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *So'n Mist,
> ich habe einen falschen Termin beim Last Minute Biking eingegeben. Soll natürlich Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr sein.
> 
> ...


Einfach den Termin nochmal anklicken und dann sollte es einen Button für "ändern" geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (3. Juni 2003)

Moin Moin,
könnte klappen...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Sanz (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Einfach den Termin nochmal anklicken und dann sollte es einen Button für "ändern" geben! *



Den Alten Last M. Termin zu korregieren habe ich nicht geschafft. Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis. Ich denke, daß liegt daran ,daß schon Leute gemeldet waren.


----------



## Sanz (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von edvars _
> *Hi, hast du dein Bike schon repariert? auf jedenfall fahre ich auch morgen mit 18:00 uhr am kantner hütte.
> 
> Und danach vieleicht ein hefe?  *


Jo,
Fahrrad ist soweit wieder heile. Schaltauge ist gerichtet und anderes Schaltwerk montiert. Kann also am Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr losgehen.
Übrigens: Ich habe einen neuen Last Minute Termin für Mittwoch eingerichtet.
Mit Hefe danach geht klar!

Gruß und bis morgen


----------



## Sanz (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Moin Moin,
> könnte klappen...
> 
> Gruß, Beppo *


Hallo,
was könnte klappen? Morgiger Termin? Wäre Super!


----------



## norinofu (3. Juni 2003)

Hoffentlich ist genug Platz im Wald... 
Leider sieht es noch fett nach Regen für morgen Abend aus.

Das wird dann wohl eine lustige Schlammschlacht 

Ralf

Morten: Soll ich dich wieder mitnehmen??


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *Leider sieht es noch fett nach Regen für morgen Abend aus.
> *


In dem Fall komme ich dann alternativ nur auf das von edvars vorgeschlagene Hefe zurück   

@Andre: Vielleicht solltest Du morgen gegen 17:00h hier die Deadline setzten und posten ob endgültig gefahren wird oder nicht!
(Ich persönlich halte mir so ein Hintertürchen bei solch einer Wetterprognose sehr gerne offen)


----------



## STEF1 (3. Juni 2003)

Werde versuchen auch zu kommen, weiss aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich es schaffe, also nicht auf mich warten. STEFFI


----------



## norinofu (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> In dem Fall komme ich dann alternativ nur auf das von edvars vorgeschlagene Hefe zurück
> *


Ha, erwischt!! Jetzt wird er weich  
Ich hab noch mal die aktuelle Karte angeschaut - so schlimm wird es wahrscheinlich nicht. Möglich, dass wir ganz trocken davon kommen.  
Siehe hier:  morgen 14.00-20.00h http://www.wetteronline.de/daten/vorher/2003/06/euro/n18040312.gif?134668363*
und hier: morgen 20.00-02.00h (für die Tendenz) http://www.wetteronline.de/daten/vorher/2003/06/euro/n00050312.gif?134668427
Außerdem werden es wieder knapp 30° und da tut etwas Abkühlung doch auch mal ganz gut.   *


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *...
> Siehe hier:  morgen 14.00-20.00h ...*


Nette Karten, aber wir haben uns leider nicht auf Korsika verabredet. Kärtner Hütte in den Harburger Bergen war angesagt! 

Ich werde mein Bike auf jeden Fall dabei haben und dann kurzfristig entscheiden!

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## norinofu (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ..... nicht auf Korsika verabredet.
> *


Wenn du etwas dichter rangehst, kannst du ganz schwach die HaBes erkennen  
ein bischen Fantasie gehört natürlich auch noch dazu. 
Nenn mich Kartenfetischist - aber ich hab´ noch einen: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/MS_Hamburg_avn.gif
Und damit soll es dann auch gut sein.

Bis morgen also
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> 
> Leider hatte ich noch nicht so viel Gelegenheit, mit Leuten aus den Foren zu fahren. Die Letzten (Deister- und Harz-Fahrer) waren aber positiv überrascht und hatten ihre Mühe....
> ...



Hey, bin ich gemeint?? 
Dann.....
Einspruch 

in hinsicht auf die Mühe - Ich hatte nicht so richtig wirklich Mühe - ein ganz kleines bischen vielleicht. Sonst war das Patrik (oder so ähnlich - Habs nicht so mit Namen)   

Ich war dafür angenehm überrascht - tolle Trails in den Harburger Bergen - wirklich - Hut ab!

Ich kann es vielleicht mit dem Benther Berg bei Hannover vergleichen - Das Gebiet ist nur viel kleiner - 
Die Harburger Berge sind dafür extrem sandig - Das kannte ich vorher nicht und ich hatte mit dem Sand so meine Probleme.... das kann ich zugeben  

Aber es hat trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht   

Habe leider nicht so oft Termine in Hamburg - Aber es gibt bestimmt ein nächstes Mal. Vielleicht können wir uns ja auch mal im Deister Treffen - z.B. über ein Wochenende und im Gegenzug kommen einige aus Hannover mal ein Wochenende nach Hamburg??? Wer hat interesse???

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## norinofu (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *
> 
> Hey, bin ich gemeint??
> ...


Tschuldigung, ich wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten  
Die Sache mit dem Austausch HaBes - Deister sollten wir vertiefen.
Nach meinem Urlaub dann also....

Auf diesem Weg auch noch mal DANKE für das Bild  

Ralf


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juni 2003)

Geht klar !!!   

Wann hast du Urlaub??


Schöne Grüße


----------



## norinofu (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *Wann hast du Urlaub??
> *


Ab Pfingsten zwei Wochen!  

So lange müsst ihr alle auf mich verzichten


----------



## edvars (4. Juni 2003)

> *
> Morten: Soll ich dich wieder mitnehmen?? *



Ja das wahre super, 17:15 bei dir??


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> Ab Pfingsten zwei Wochen!
> 
> So lange müsst ihr alle auf mich verzichten    *



O.K. das halten wir schon durch  

Viel Spaß im Urlaub 

Vielleicht können wir das Wochenende 11. - 13.7.03 mal festhalten??

Und wenn der Deister nicht spannend genug ist, können wir auch komplett in den Harz verlegen, oder??

Ich kann das gleichzeitig als letztes Alpencross Training nutzen  

Eine kleine Anlage zum Campen werden wir bestimmt auch finden -das richtige Fahrzeug hast du ja auch und vielleicht schliessen sich noch ein paar IBC´ler an 

Was hälst du davon??

Planung übernehme ich    

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## norinofu (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *
> 
> Vielleicht können wir das Wochenende 11. - 13.7.03 mal festhalten??
> ...



Können wir erst mal so festhalten. Ich muss meiner besseren Hälfte das nur noch unterschieben und außerdem hoffen, dass da nicht gerade ein SuperWindWochenenendeIchMussAnsMeerFahrenZumSurfen draus wird. Die Bedingungen muss ich nämlich immer so nehmen wie sie kommen - eigentlich ein scheiss Sport 
Aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich im Juli.


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2003)

An alle die für heute noch unschlüssig sind!

Aktuell 28° und Sonnenschein in Harburg. 

Also ideale Voraussetzungen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Badehose (4. Juni 2003)

Falls nicht pünktlich vor Ort, nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Badehose _
> *Vielleicht dabei ...*


Neeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn!!  

OK, ich mach mich dann gleich auf die Socken, wer kann bei solch einem Wetter schon nein sagen 

Bis gleich,
Harry


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> 
> Können wir erst mal so festhalten. *



Das ist ein Wort 


> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> Ich muss meiner besseren Hälfte das nur noch unterschieben *



Das klappt schon  Ich muß das auch noch machen 



> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> und außerdem hoffen, dass da nicht gerade ein SuperWindWochenenendeIchMussAnsMeerFahrenZumSurfen draus wird. *



Na wenn wir biken wollen muß Surfen mal hinten anstehen, oder?


> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> 
> Die Bedingungen muss ich nämlich immer so nehmen wie sie kommen - eigentlich ein scheiss Sport
> ...



Das hast du geschrieben 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## norinofu (6. Juni 2003)

Für alle 12 (!) und speziell 6 (!), die vorgestern mit in den HaBes waren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=6009

Bis in zwei Wochen - dann bin ich wieder dabei

   

  Urlaub


----------



## Gerrit (6. Juni 2003)

Moin,
ich muss hier doch nochmal kundtun, was für ne nette Truppe die IBC-Nord doch ist!
Speziellen Dank nochmal an Rabbit, Kai, Beppo & Steffi für die Low-Speed-Runde, Anita war zwar völlig fertig aber noch vielmehr begeistert und fand es richtig klasse.
Leider fällt sie jetzt ersma aus, da ihre Duke in der Luftkammer einen Aluspan hatte, der die Dichtfläche schön zerfurcht hat -   

Bis denn
gerrit


----------



## Pan (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Moin,
> ich muss hier doch nochmal kundtun, was für ne nette Truppe die IBC-Nord doch ist!
> *



*michfrecheinfachmaldazuzähl* 

Kriegste den Schaden bis Vaddertach 2004 behoben???


----------



## Gerrit (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> *michfrecheinfachmaldazuzähl*
> *



 



> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Kriegste den Schaden bis Vaddertach 2004 behoben???  *




Wenn man an die Reaktionszeiten von Rock-Shox denkt, kommen mir da auch so ernsthafte Zweifel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (10. Juni 2003)

Bei den ganzen Eimsbüttlern hier:

Ich biete übermorgen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit an, wer also aus Eimsbüttel mit will -> pm an Martinbaby

Trinke aber anschließend noch mindestens ein Hefe in der KH  

Allen schonmal vorab: zum Wohl!

Und bis moin


----------

